# Beginner Snake



## eddyhead

Ok so i want a snake, i've never owned one personally but 2 og my good friends have and i've been around them all my life
Im deciding between, a Corn Snake, A Boa, And a ball python

I want one that wont get to long 4-5 feet is ok, but most importantly good temperment. i do go to college and will be living with 4 other guys so im sure alot of people will want to handle my snake. i know balls easy going but i just dont like how they keep getting fat and fat and not longer.

anyone have any suggestions for a boa or corn snake?


----------



## TimmyTeam

A boa will be longer than 4-5 feet. Mine is about a year and already 3 1/2 to 4 feet. Corns get 4-6 feet, and are awesome beginner snakes.


----------



## eddyhead

TimmyTeam said:


> A boa will be longer than 4-5 feet. Mine is about a year and already 3 1/2 to 4 feet. Corns get 4-6 feet, and are awesome beginner snakes.


you have any pics of your boa? and what type is it?


----------



## dark FrOsT

it sounds like your leaning towards getting a slimmer snake like corn, milk etc compared to heavier built ones such as pythons and boas. corns are great first snakes, easy to care for, hardy, and eat like champs. they are also fairly cheap. there are also some great milk and king snakes out there that also just as easy to care for as a corn snake. and a lot of the common milk snakes kept in the hobby i find are a little shorter in lengh then corn snakes.

pythons and boas can also be just as easy to care for and keep thought, but they get longer and fatter for the most apart.

anymore questions just ask but i would suggest looking outside the box when picking a snake then just whats commonly kept and always stocked the the pet stores find something that really stands out to you. go online and just look up different king and milk snakes, even if its a certain colour morph of a ball python or corn snakes whatever. its always more rewarding to get a snake (or any reptile for that mattter) you really love, then just one that everyone knows is docile.


----------



## eddyhead

dark FrOsT said:


> it sounds like your leaning towards getting a slimmer snake like corn, milk etc compared to heavier built ones such as pythons and boas. corns are great first snakes, easy to care for, hardy, and eat like champs. they are also fairly cheap. there are also some great milk and king snakes out there that also just as easy to care for as a corn snake. and a lot of the common milk snakes kept in the hobby i find are a little shorter in lengh then corn snakes.
> 
> pythons and boas can also be just as easy to care for and keep thought, but they get longer and fatter for the most apart.
> 
> anymore questions just ask but i would suggest looking outside the box when picking a snake then just whats commonly kept and always stocked the the pet stores find something that really stands out to you. go online and just look up different king and milk snakes, even if its a certain colour morph of a ball python or corn snakes whatever. its always more rewarding to get a snake (or any reptile for that mattter) you really love, then just one that everyone knows is docile.


Yeah i do want a slimmer one, and i get what you saying with thinking out of the box but i saw this color of Corn Snake and for some reason it caught my eye 
http://www.moreptiles.com/amel%20blood.htm

Im going to go everywhere untill i find one


----------



## Inflade

ball pythons are good ones as well imo


----------



## sick fish man

Dude get a Kenyan sand boa, they stay small and they have the coolest feeding habits. 



Good video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMKqu6MJAbM...feature=related his one is good too


----------



## eddyhead

sick fish man said:


> Dude get a Kenyan sand boa, they stay small and they have the coolest feeding habits.
> 
> 
> 
> Good video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMKqu6MJAbM...feature=related his one is good too


Yeah my pet store here has one and i always watch him eat and hold him, hes cool and everything. their just not appealing to me, but very very fun to watch cause you never know where he/she is


----------



## Bawb2u

eddyhead said:


> Yeah i do want a slimmer one, and i get what you saying with thinking out of the box but i saw this color of Corn Snake and for some reason it caught my eye
> http://www.moreptiles.com/amel%20blood.htm
> 
> Im going to go everywhere untill i find one


Just so you know, you may only find that snake from that particular dealer. It takes a lot of cross-breeding different snakes with certain characteristics to produce a particular morph and it's entirely possible he's the only one that hit on that combination of characteristics to produce those exact snakes. If you really want that one snake and nothing else, drop him and e-mail and ask him about future availability. You may have to wait a while but that's the price you pay for getting exactly what you want sometimes.


----------



## Puddjuice

Ball pythons is where most people start. Corn snakes are good beginner snakes to but I would go with a Ball Python IMO.


----------



## eddyhead

Puddjuice said:


> Ball pythons is where most people start. Corn snakes are good beginner snakes to but I would go with a Ball Python IMO.


What is your reasoning with Balls over Corn? (just helping me further decide)


----------



## TimmyTeam

i made a recent post on my boa with pics, just scroll down a bit in the reptile section.


----------



## Mettle

A cornsnake is a sure fire success for a first snake. They are rarely nippy. They eat without fail. And they are quite tolerant of beginner mistakes with regards to temps, humidity, etc. Plus, they come in a variety of different morphs. And they don't need a very large cage.

Kingsnakes can be quite amazing too. I've actually never owned one. But the snake that first got me into snakes was a chihuahua mountain kingsnake that I saw at the petstore one day. Unfortunately it was rediculously over priced and I waited around and ended up with a reverse okeetee cornsnake instead.

Ball pythons make great pet snakes as well. But they do get thicker bodied, for sure, and at times you can run into a fussy eater. So just be conscious of that and NEVER buy a ball python that isn't a confirmed eater.

As a sidenote... the YouTube video posted of the kenyan sand boa shows it eating a live mouse. I would recommend AGAINST feeding live. It's not worth risking your snake for some cheap entertainment.


----------



## eddyhead

TimmyTeam said:


> i made a recent post on my boa with pics, just scroll down a bit in the reptile section.


Timmy i found your post and that is a nice looking boa!!


----------



## eddyhead

Mettle said:


> A cornsnake is a sure fire success for a first snake. They are rarely nippy. They eat without fail. And they are quite tolerant of beginner mistakes with regards to temps, humidity, etc. Plus, they come in a variety of different morphs. And they don't need a very large cage.
> 
> Kingsnakes can be quite amazing too. I've actually never owned one. But the snake that first got me into snakes was a chihuahua mountain kingsnake that I saw at the petstore one day. Unfortunately it was rediculously over priced and I waited around and ended up with a reverse okeetee cornsnake instead.
> 
> Ball pythons make great pet snakes as well. But they do get thicker bodied, for sure, and at times you can run into a fussy eater. So just be conscious of that and NEVER buy a ball python that isn't a confirmed eater.
> 
> As a sidenote... the YouTube video posted of the kenyan sand boa shows it eating a live mouse. I would recommend AGAINST feeding live. It's not worth risking your snake for some cheap entertainment.


Thanks for all the info, im 90% on a corn snake now its just finding that morph i want, luckily i got a reptile show by me in a couple weeks we will see what i find there.

Also why do not recommend feeding them live mice?


----------



## ChilDawg

Because live mice fight back. And they fight in ways that can harm and/or kill your snake...scratching and biting included. Seems kind of silly to feed an animal something that might make their life worse.


----------



## eddyhead

ChilDawg said:


> Because live mice fight back. And they fight in ways that can harm and/or kill your snake...scratching and biting included. Seems kind of silly to feed an animal something that might make their life worse.


Yeah i've herd that from some people, but all the snake owners i know which have owned a total of prolly 30-40 snakes total in their lives have always fed live and never once had a problem


----------



## ChilDawg

Fair enough, but think about this--are you willing to take the risk with YOUR snake? There are ways to mitigate the risk, sure, including making the mouse pass out prior to the feeding, et cetera, but why not go the non-cruelty (and far less risky) route?


----------



## eddyhead

ChilDawg said:


> Fair enough, but think about this--are you willing to take the risk with YOUR snake? There are ways to mitigate the risk, sure, including making the mouse pass out prior to the feeding, et cetera, but why not go the non-cruelty (and far less risky) route?


VERY good point! never really thought about it like that, i will take that into consideration very much when i eventually get him...of course i will post pics


----------



## Omnius

www.cornutopia.com Has blood red corns and perhaps the morph your looking for, and she ships and guarentees live arrivals, I have also heard that she often calls after a few days to ensure the snake is doing well! When I was dealing with Kathy she was VERY helpful!

Cornsnakes are awesome and they do devlop what appears to be a personality.(I know mine sure has one) You may also be interested in the "Aztec corns"

Also I agree with everyone else on live feeding, it is plainly not nessesary and the risks outweigh any benefits (assuming there are any which I doubt)

Here are some pics of my female albino cornsnake Arella


----------



## dark FrOsT

awesome snake .... now like mentoned before see who has or will have them, drop an email theyre way. that snake will cost more then your average corn thats forsure but i say get it if its in your price range. you might luck out maybe you find one at the reptile show. thats an awesome place to find a huge varity of snakes (and other reptiles) in tons of morphs and cheaper then any pet store price. i have gotten snakes a shows before and cant wait to go to another and pick up some new ones.


----------



## Mettle

Shows are definitely the best place to pick up new reptiles. And if you bring a small cooler with you some frozen feeders at the same time! Or even some equipment. Etc etc. Not to mention you get to see all kinds of cool things... Take a walk around, check out what's there, and decide once you've seen everything. But I warn ya, you may end up going home with more than one! Haha.

The last show I was at - last May - I went with the intention of buying some feeders and that was it. Then I came home with two snakes. A reverse okeetee cornsnake and a red tail boa. Both babies. Haha.

Be sure to ask vendor's questions about their snakes. You get sketchy people and sellers at reptile shows too.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Bawb2u

eddyhead said:


> Yeah i've herd that from some people, but all the snake owners i know which have owned a total of prolly 30-40 snakes total in their lives have always fed live and never once had a problem


I've had over 300-400 snakes in my life and always feed pre-killed. Never had a problem with a dead animal biting a snake.


----------



## Inflade

eddyhead said:


> A cornsnake is a sure fire success for a first snake. They are rarely nippy. They eat without fail. And they are quite tolerant of beginner mistakes with regards to temps, humidity, etc. Plus, they come in a variety of different morphs. And they don't need a very large cage.
> 
> Kingsnakes can be quite amazing too. I've actually never owned one. But the snake that first got me into snakes was a chihuahua mountain kingsnake that I saw at the petstore one day. Unfortunately it was rediculously over priced and I waited around and ended up with a reverse okeetee cornsnake instead.
> 
> Ball pythons make great pet snakes as well. But they do get thicker bodied, for sure, and at times you can run into a fussy eater. So just be conscious of that and NEVER buy a ball python that isn't a confirmed eater.
> 
> As a sidenote... the YouTube video posted of the kenyan sand boa shows it eating a live mouse. I would recommend AGAINST feeding live. It's not worth risking your snake for some cheap entertainment.


Thanks for all the info, im 90% on a corn snake now its just finding that morph i want, luckily i got a reptile show by me in a couple weeks we will see what i find there.

Also why do not recommend feeding them live mice?
[/quote]

as well econimicaly it doesnt make sence. why feed a full grown ball python 3 adult mice to satisfy his hunger when u can feed one frozen/thawed rat.


----------



## ChilDawg

Or even three frozen/thawed mice...they're a lot cheaper when factory-farmed and -raised.


----------



## eddyhead

Omnius said:


> awesome snake .... now like mentoned before see who has or will have them, drop an email theyre way. that snake will cost more then your average corn thats forsure but i say get it if its in your price range. you might luck out maybe you find one at the reptile show. thats an awesome place to find a huge varity of snakes (and other reptiles) in tons of morphs and cheaper then any pet store price. i have gotten snakes a shows before and cant wait to go to another and pick up some new ones.


i found someone who has the morph i want for $150 whic is in my price range, but i still want to go to the show and look their first, i would rather see the snake im buying in person than just a picture..

i am not a reptile expert so what are some good questions to ask when i go to the show?


----------



## eddyhead

Bawb2u said:


> Yeah i've herd that from some people, but all the snake owners i know which have owned a total of prolly 30-40 snakes total in their lives have always fed live and never once had a problem


I've had over 300-400 snakes in my life and always feed pre-killed. Never had a problem with a dead animal biting a snake.
[/quote]























edit: that was my BIG post number 218


----------



## dark FrOsT

i would ask what sex it is and what it has been eating. maybe wat its parents looked like. other then that the interent plus all of us here should be able to answer any of your questions


----------



## Mettle

Definitely ask when its last meal was and what prey items it is feeding on (a baby cornsnake will most likely be pinky mice). If they were fed only a day or so before the show - that's a bad practice - so beware. If they can't tell you - beware again. You don't want to end up with a snake that isn't eating.


----------



## Alexx

here's my corn... apparently he's an okeetee

recommend them for a beginner snake


----------



## eddyhead

piranha-man uk said:


> here's my corn... apparently he's an okeetee
> 
> recommend them for a beginner snake
> 
> View attachment 163198


How old is he?
How big?
How much you pay?
how much he eat?


----------



## Alexx

im told around 6 months old
about 12"
£35 ($70)
2 pinkies a week


----------



## shoal king

Personally i would go for a Ball python. very easy to handle and amazing looking morphs, and grow to about 4' to maybe 6'
http://www.8ballpythons.com/collection.htm


----------



## dark FrOsT

i would try offering that corn a little larger meal, when i got my first corn years ago i was always afraid to upgrade in mouse size and for far to long it was on pinkies. if its a foot long it should be able to handle something bigger then a pinky. pinkies are like 60% or more water ( i think thats the number in my head, could be a little off ) so there isnt a lot of nutrients in there so by offering something a little bigger it will give them more of what they need. if your every stuck force feeding a snake use beef heart, an appropriate sized piece for a baby snake is the equivalent of around three pinky mice by means of nutrients for the snake. and on another note that baby corn i was talking about is now around 4 - 4.5 feet, keeping on mind she is small for her age due to my lack of experience at the time i got her 6 years ago. for about a year it was the same size as when i first brought it home. from the moment you bring that snake home you will be consently learning and mistakes happen to all of us and all you can do is learn from them


----------



## Inflade

when it comes to snakes just be careful with what u feed them

remember. transphering foods is difficult with anything. live to frozen - mice to rat.

u can feed a corn mice all its life, cuz the largest he will get, he will only take down 1 or 2 jumbo mice.

but u wouldnt feed a ball python mice, cuz when he gets big u will a) need to feed him like 5 mice, and b) making him eat rats after he ate mice the majority of his life will not be an easy task.

IMO.


----------



## Mettle

Transferring foods all depends on the snake involved... My irian jaya carpet python went from mice to rats with NO issue at all. But he's a pig. I feed him at night when he is in full hunting mode and he'll strike at nearly anything that comes into his enclosure at that point. So I've been lucky. I've even had to switch back and forth once or twice because I was out of the appropriate sized rats but had some larger mice kicking about (or got them from a friend, can't remember) and he went back and forth no issue.

My rtb has been fed almost exclusively rats since birth. I did resort to mice on a couple of occassions for the same reasons as my ij got them. Out of pure necessity, really. BUT. I would never make it a habit of switching back and forth. At the end of the day consistency is the best bet and you'll be happy you stuck with one food... I would also caution against anything like hamsters or gerbils. I know people who have tried these absent mindedly because they were available and then their snakes became addicted and wouldn't feed on other foods.

A baby cornsnake shouldn't have any issues eating though. Mine is a powerhouse when it comes to food. Gobbles it down without issue. It's pretty cool.


----------



## TimmyTeam

Feed it on rat pup's than eventually to rat's when it is larger, rats are the best thing for snakes, mice will encourage slower growth and usually smaller overall size, rats have all the best nutrients for your serpent buddy.


----------



## Red Eyes

Here's a pic of our first snake a Chihuahua Mountain Kingsnake ...









and one of our male Irian Jaya Python ...


----------



## eddyhead

TimmyTeam said:


> Feed it on rat pup's than eventually to rat's when it is larger, rats are the best thing for snakes, mice will encourage slower growth and usually smaller overall size, rats have all the best nutrients for your serpent buddy.


Do they sell rat pinkies? so what your saying it wouldbe better to keep whatever snake i get (most likely a corn) on rats only?


----------



## Mettle

Keep in mind rat pinkies are still a decent size.


----------



## TimmyTeam

You will most likely have to start out on mice pinkies, and can stick with mice, i prefer rat's as do many other snake keeper's.


----------



## Bawb2u

Mettle said:


> Keep in mind rat pinkies are still a decent size.


The only problem I have with rat pups is the lack of hard bone structure. Snakes need high calcium food sources when young. I prefer feeding full grown appropriate sized food items as the snake grows. Logical progession, pink mice-hopper mice-adult mice-hopper rat-small rat-medium rat-jumbo rat- up the my favorite feeder, the small child.


----------



## mike123

Bawb2u said:


> Keep in mind rat pinkies are still a decent size.


The only problem I have with rat pups is the lack of hard bone structure. Snakes need high calcium food sources when young. I prefer feeding full grown appropriate sized food items as the snake grows. Logical progession, pink mice-hopper mice-adult mice-hopper rat-small rat-medium rat-jumbo rat- up the my favorite feeder, *the small child*.








[/quote]


----------



## Mettle

Bawb2u said:


> Keep in mind rat pinkies are still a decent size.


The only problem I have with rat pups is the lack of hard bone structure. Snakes need high calcium food sources when young. I prefer feeding full grown appropriate sized food items as the snake grows. Logical progession, pink mice-hopper mice-adult mice-hopper rat-small rat-medium rat-jumbo rat- up the my favorite feeder, *the small child*.








[/quote]

I've yet to find a good source for those. I used to have one over the internet who had a fresh daily supply from a trailer park he managed but since he went out of business I don't know where to get them now!


----------



## dark FrOsT

bawb2b i couldnt have said it any better, some solid advice


----------



## waldron

anyone live in canada lol? wann buy a corn snake`


----------



## eddyhead

waldron said:


> anyone live in canada lol? wann buy a corn snake`


if i lived in Can, i would buy that corn off of you! sorry. I should be getting the snake in a lil over a month!!! i'm going to the All-Ohio Reptile Show in Columbus OH and we will see what i come away with


----------



## dark FrOsT

i dont really have any new pics but as of last week i started converting the spare bedroom in my snake room so when thats all done ill take lots of picks. currently finishing up some cucstom enclosures im building, then ripping out the carpet in the room snake proofing the vents, windows and doors,then hardwooding the floors


----------



## Bawb2u

dark FrOsT said:


> i dont really have any new pics but as of last week i started converting the spare bedroom in my snake room so when thats all done ill take lots of picks. currently finishing up some cucstom enclosures im building, then ripping out the carpet in the room snake proofing the vents, windows and doors,then hardwooding the floors


Ha Ha, you're addicted!!


----------



## Piranha_Rage

In Sweden they suggest Cornsnake in the stores. Good Luck.


----------



## eddyhead

Yeah im 90% sure thats what im going to get! but i was holding my friends Ball the other night and i really liked him...So i think my final decision will be a gametime decision (as game i'm refering to the reptile expo im going to on April 5th)

Does anyone have a pic of a full grown Ball? i can't find any pics of them that are more than 3ft

P.S. I would really like to thank everyone on PFury i am apart of 2 other Fourms (im not going to mention names) one is a fish/everything fourm and the other is a snake fourm and you guys have provided the fastest and best answers for me!

PFURY you rock!!


----------



## Mettle

Haha. It's all because we lack lives.









Ball pythons don't get huge. I think three feet is pretty average for them in captivity. But I could be really wrong. They're not a snake I've ever really looked into a ton. Though I did almost end up with one a while back when I worked at the pet store. Unfortunately he never ate and died.


----------



## notaverage

Omnius said:


> Haha. It's all because we lack lives.:rasp:
> 
> Ball pythons don't get huge. I think three feet is pretty average for them in captivity. But I could be really wrong. They're not a snake I've ever really looked into a ton. Though I did almost end up with one a while back when I worked at the pet store. Unfortunately he never ate and died.


WHAT? they are not really a snake?


----------



## notaverage

eddyhead said:


> Yeah im 90% sure thats what im going to get! but i was holding my friends Ball the other night and i really liked him...So i think my final decision will be a gametime decision (as game i'm refering to the reptile expo im going to on April 5th)
> 
> Does anyone have a pic of a full grown Ball? i can't find any pics of them that are more than 3ft
> 
> P.S. I would really like to thank everyone on PFury i am apart of 2 other Fourms (im not going to mention names) one is a fish/everything fourm and the other is a snake fourm and you guys have provided the fastest and best answers for me!
> 
> PFURY you rock!!


Here are the only pics I have of "Buster" 
I had others with him next to my Iguana...dont do that they dont mix...Buster wrapped around his ass SO QUICK! I had to pry him off! luckily this was when he was a baby and not too strong..my iguana was about the same size as him.
Anyway...if I find more Ill post them.


----------



## Mettle

notaverage said:


> Here are the only pics I have of "Buster"
> I had others with him next to my Iguana...dont do that they dont mix...Buster wrapped around his ass SO QUICK! I had to pry him off! luckily this was when he was a baby and not too strong..my iguana was about the same size as him.
> Anyway...if I find more Ill post them.


So... You housed your ball python and iguana together? Or did you just try and introduce them to each other? Either way - definitely a lesson learned there I hope.


----------



## notaverage

Mettle said:


> Here are the only pics I have of "Buster"
> I had others with him next to my Iguana...dont do that they dont mix...Buster wrapped around his ass SO QUICK! I had to pry him off! luckily this was when he was a baby and not too strong..my iguana was about the same size as him.
> Anyway...if I find more Ill post them.


So... You housed your ball python and iguana together? Or did you just try and introduce them to each other? Either way - definitely a lesson learned there I hope.
[/quote]

haha...no man...I had my iguana on my shoulder and the python on my arm....I wasnt planning on anything...this was when I was about 6-7 years ago!
As far as the comment above....."They're not a snake I've ever really looked into a ton."
I dont know how to quote so copied what you typed....just trying to figure what you were talking about. thats it.


----------



## Mettle

notaverage said:


> As far as the comment above....."They're not a snake I've ever really looked into a ton."
> I dont know how to quote so copied what you typed....just trying to figure what you were talking about. thats it.


I really don't know what's hard to understand about that. There is no period after "they're not a snake". There is more of the sentence.:laugh: I was just saying I haven't done a ton of research on ball pythons. LOL.

Same thing as if I was talking about, let's say, the New England Patriots and said "They're not a team I'm overly familiar with." I'm not saying they're not a team - period - end sentence. I'm saying they are not one of the ones I've looked into.

Hope that clears things up, haha.


----------



## notaverage

NO CLUE how I missed that man...I guess I read "theyre not a snake and stopped"
My bad man


----------



## Mettle

notaverage said:


> NO CLUE how I missed that man...I guess I read "theyre not a snake and stopped"
> My bad man


LOL. No worries, haha.

I'd be making some pretty big claims if I was stating that ball pythons weren't a snake!









All's good.


----------



## notaverage

Sad thing is Im not even hung over today...I guess Im just getting old.


----------



## eddyhead

Mettle that would be a HUGE claim about balls lol

and average, Buster looks very nice, could you tell me a lil about him, as far as age, length, diet


----------



## notaverage

eddyhead said:


> Mettle that would be a HUGE claim about balls lol
> 
> and average, Buster looks very nice, could you tell me a lil about him, as far as age, length, diet


mice...thats it.
age..hell I dont know... i bought him when In college and had him over the summer at my mothers...this is 7-8 years ago i think. When I was going back my sister asked to keep him so being I had 3 reds, an iguana and the snake I said ok...He hasnt been mine in years!
I hope to take him back now that Im buying a house though.


----------



## eddyhead

notaverage said:


> Mettle that would be a HUGE claim about balls lol
> 
> and average, Buster looks very nice, could you tell me a lil about him, as far as age, length, diet


mice...thats it.
age..hell I dont know... i bought him when In college and had him over the summer at my mothers...this is 7-8 years ago i think. When I was going back my sister asked to keep him so being I had 3 reds, an iguana and the snake I said ok...He hasnt been mine in years!
I hope to take him back now that Im buying a house though.
[/quote]
Well i hope you gethim back!!

My friends ball just bit him...has buster ever bit anyone?

i mean it happened like 5 secs ago, it was right after a feeding, is this common?


----------



## notaverage

eddyhead said:


> Mettle that would be a HUGE claim about balls lol
> 
> and average, Buster looks very nice, could you tell me a lil about him, as far as age, length, diet


mice...thats it.
age..hell I dont know... i bought him when In college and had him over the summer at my mothers...this is 7-8 years ago i think. When I was going back my sister asked to keep him so being I had 3 reds, an iguana and the snake I said ok...He hasnt been mine in years!
I hope to take him back now that Im buying a house though.
[/quote]
Well i hope you gethim back!!

My friends ball just bit him...has buster ever bit anyone?

i mean it happened like 5 secs ago, it was right after a feeding, is this common?
[/quote]

No, 
I dont put my hands in the tank after feeding or during feeding. Especially if they are shedding and cant see.
I still feed live mice....not sure how he would take to the frozen guys?
What does everyone else feed their Ball Pythons?


----------



## eddyhead

notaverage said:


> Mettle that would be a HUGE claim about balls lol
> 
> and average, Buster looks very nice, could you tell me a lil about him, as far as age, length, diet


mice...thats it.
age..hell I dont know... i bought him when In college and had him over the summer at my mothers...this is 7-8 years ago i think. When I was going back my sister asked to keep him so being I had 3 reds, an iguana and the snake I said ok...He hasnt been mine in years!
I hope to take him back now that Im buying a house though.
[/quote]
Well i hope you gethim back!!

My friends ball just bit him...has buster ever bit anyone?

i mean it happened like 5 secs ago, it was right after a feeding, is this common?
[/quote]

No, 
I dont put my hands in the tank after feeding or during feeding. Especially if they are shedding and cant see.
I still feed live mice....not sure how he would take to the frozen guys?
What does everyone else feed their Ball Pythons?
[/quote]
Yeah he feeds in a different tank then the snake is usally in...dunno if this is a common practice or not, but it was awhile after the feed and he was going to move him back in his tank, and were assuming the snake was still hungry and one of the mice peeded on my friends hand so his hand smelled like a mouse

so i've herd alot about how Corns move around alot more than a ball or a boa will, does this mean it will never just wrap around your arm and chill...is a Corn always on the move?


----------



## Uncle Jesse

crummy cell phone pic but you get the idea
she's 3 years old and i feed her live small rats once a week
never bit or even snapped at anyone


----------



## eddyhead

febsalien said:


> crummy cell phone pic but you get the idea
> she's 3 years old and i feed her live small rats once a week
> never bit or even snapped at anyone


She is prolly the nicest i've seen, after seeing that pic i'm likeing a ball, shes a good combo of weight and length, Very Nice Snake


----------



## notaverage

I will get new pics soon. 
I think I will take the Ball back as soon as I move into my house. 
My wife is allowing that and a BIG tank for my SPilo...Im excited.


----------



## Uncle Jesse

eddyhead said:


> crummy cell phone pic but you get the idea
> she's 3 years old and i feed her live small rats once a week
> never bit or even snapped at anyone


She is prolly the nicest i've seen, after seeing that pic i'm likeing a ball, shes a good combo of weight and length, Very Nice Snake
[/quote]

thanks i love this snake and hope i never have to get rid of her
actually im looking into getting a few more mabye even trading off some of the ps lol and hopefully setting up a breeding project
theres a herp show near me every 2nd sat im hopeing to get an albino ball if the price is right


----------



## Mettle

For those that say they feed live, my one question is: *why?*


----------



## eddyhead

febsalien said:


> For those that say they feed live, my one question is: *why?*


i mean i know what your saying, but i think in this case its just a owner preferance...i have no opinion yet on the situation since i've never owned a snake


----------



## Uncle Jesse

Mettle said:


> For those that say they feed live, my one question is: *why?*


idk thats just how i do it i guess?
if i kill the rat first shell eat it dead 
i have tried frozen/thawed but with a no go
i think if done responsibly live feeding is fine 
make sure you see the mouse/rat actually be killed

10 years ago i went to a pet store and picked up a very large ball python she was about 5.5 feet and a fresh import . at the time i didnt know that was a bad thing . the kid working there told me that imports were all you could get since it was so hard to breed them. like a dumbass i belived him. well he also said "when you feed just wait till right before you go to bed,toss the rat in and forget about it" so thats what i did and i didnt see the rat anymore. cuz it was hiding. 2 days later came home from school to see my snake with a rat feeding off its back.
i dont understand why it just sat there and didnt kill the rat. my snake died the next day.

so my advice is never buy an import and never feed live.


----------



## Omnius

I think that will change if you ever see the injuries a live rodent can inflict on a snake, I saw a pic of someones ball that a rat mangled and it was HORRIBLE! Do not feed live.

As for my corn it was a gift and considering the person who got her for me did not know anybetter, she was a Petco snake *shudders* luckily she survived. She is about four feet now. She eats two rats a week. Here is a feeding photo









Here are my imfamous Snakes on a mother fu**ing plane book! pics. The second snake is my male jungle carpet python and this snake does not meet your criteria.


----------



## eddyhead

Omnius said:


> I think that will change if you ever see the injuries a live rodent can inflict on a snake, I saw a pic of someones ball that a rat mangled and it was HORRIBLE! Do not feed live.
> 
> As for my corn it was a gift and considering the person who got her for me did not know anybetter, she was a Petco snake *shudders* luckily she survived. She is about four feet now. She eats two rats a week. Here is a feeding photo
> 
> View attachment 163376
> 
> 
> Here are my imfamous Snakes on a mother fu**ing plane book! pics. The second snake is my male jungle carpet python and this snake does not meet your criteria.
> 
> View attachment 163377
> 
> 
> View attachment 163378


Very Nice, How Big is your corn?


----------



## notaverage

The ball python I have wont eat frozen.
ALso, the mice are taken out if he doesnt eat them. Maybe if I get LONG tongs and wave the dead rat in front of him he will grab it?
ANyone have advice?


----------



## dark FrOsT

Bawb2u said:


> i dont really have any new pics but as of last week i started converting the spare bedroom in my snake room so when thats all done ill take lots of picks. currently finishing up some cucstom enclosures im building, then ripping out the carpet in the room snake proofing the vents, windows and doors,then hardwooding the floors


Ha Ha, you're addicted!!
[/quote]

ya by may is should have about 20-30 new herps  got to start making room

and that is by far the fattest corn i have ever seen


----------



## eddyhead

dark FrOsT said:


> i dont really have any new pics but as of last week i started converting the spare bedroom in my snake room so when thats all done ill take lots of picks. currently finishing up some cucstom enclosures im building, then ripping out the carpet in the room snake proofing the vents, windows and doors,then hardwooding the floors


Ha Ha, you're addicted!!
[/quote]

ya by may is should have about 20-30 new herps  got to start making room

and that is by far the fattest corn i have ever seen
[/quote]
Sounds exciting Dark!! we better get some pics!

and may i ask how are you getting these and why and what all are you getting?


----------



## Mettle

notaverage said:


> ya by may is should have about 20-30 new herps  got to start making room


I'm hoping to expand my own quite a bit too. But mine will be easier to house, I bet, being cresties. LOL.


----------



## eddyhead

[/quote].. My carpet python and corn snake will eat anything that smells like a rodent. But my boa won't touch it if it's not moving. If it's still he'll cruise right past it. The tiniest movement and WHACK he goes for it.

[/quote]
What and you just wiggle it in front of him?

Is there a dager of him striking the metal and hurting himself?


----------



## Mettle

eddyhead said:


> What and you just wiggle it in front of him?
> 
> Is there a dager of him striking the metal and hurting himself?


That's exactly what I do...

And better the hemostats then my finger! Haha. But seriously - this is how most zoos and a lot of reptile enthusiasts feed their snakes. It's just a common practice and WHY these things were invented in the first place. If the snake is healthy there's little chance it'll strike the hemostats unless you're really waving that mouse or rat around like crazy.

I'll feed my snakes tonight and see if I can get a video of it with my digital camera.


----------



## Omnius

notaverage said:


> The ball python I have wont eat frozen.
> ALso, the mice are taken out if he doesnt eat them. Maybe if I get LONG tongs and wave the dead rat in front of him he will grab it?
> ANyone have advice?


OK what I did to convert my JCP was this: First i fed him live food which he was eating. Then I would wait two weeks and then take a freshly killed rodent and let him eat that, which he eventually did, then I move to thawed rodents by soaking them in really hot water for five minutes, then I would dab it gently so water does not fly everywhere and then I would gently twirl it infront of the snakes head and he would go for it.(This was after a month of NO food so he would be really hungry but not overly so) I think the key is the temp of the food item you offer as they see heat, so a thawed one that was not soaked in hot water will look "dead" while having one soaked in hot water, and still warm to the touch looks "alive"

My corn is 4.0 feet.


----------



## Mettle

I always thaw mine in hot water... I don't particularly like cold food. Why should my snakes get any?:laugh:

Plus, as you said, it helps induce feeding.


----------



## eddyhead

that makes sense i was wondering how you did that, so do you just pull it out of the freezer and run it under hot water for ___ mins and then dangle

sry but im imaging a girl comming over to my house and opening the freezer for something and just seeing 100 dead mice in there...that would be a funny reaction to watch


----------



## Mettle

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=169293

There's the thread I started with videos of my snakes feeding.

Anyway. As for keeping feeders in the freezer. I keep mine in appropriate freezer-grade containers to avoid getting any freezer brun. As well they are either opaque or I wrap the feeders in paper towel. Everything is also appropriately marked. This way there is no accidents or confusion, haha.


----------



## Omnius

eddyhead said:


> that makes sense i was wondering how you did that, so do you just pull it out of the freezer and run it under hot water for ___ mins and then dangle
> 
> sry but im imaging a girl comming over to my house and opening the freezer for something and just seeing 100 dead mice in there...that would be a funny reaction to watch


With corns no dangling is required









I soak my food for about five to tem minutes making sure it is uniformally thawed all over and that there are no cold spots, then its ready to be fed.(For pythons make sure the food is really warm to the touch, not burning hot but not lukewarm either)*Corns will take it warm to cold*Mine does not care*Though I prefer to feed warm food, as I hate cold food to  As for seeing mice in the freezer one of the guest I had at my place opened the freezer and saw 50 mice LOL his reaction was priceless considering the micew were next to 50 dollar steaks.


----------



## eddyhead

Omnius said:


> that makes sense i was wondering how you did that, so do you just pull it out of the freezer and run it under hot water for ___ mins and then dangle
> 
> sry but im imaging a girl comming over to my house and opening the freezer for something and just seeing 100 dead mice in there...that would be a funny reaction to watch


With corns no dangling is required









I soak my food for about five to tem minutes making sure it is uniformally thawed all over and that there are no cold spots, then its ready to be fed.(For pythons make sure the food is really warm to the touch, not burning hot but not lukewarm either)*Corns will take it warm to cold*Mine does not care*Though I prefer to feed warm food, as I hate cold food to  As for seeing mice in the freezer one of the guest I had at my place opened the freezer and saw 50 mice LOL his reaction was priceless considering the micew were next to 50 dollar steaks.








[/quote]
HAHA thats a good story at the end! I think i'm completely sold on the F/T and now i will spread the word to my friend and see if he can change or at least with his new snake start that snake on F/T instead of Live


----------



## eddyhead

another question...can you Hold a snake to much? I know you shouldnt hold them during shed and up to 48hours after a meal but other than that, can you be holding it alot?


----------



## Omnius

Honestly *I think* it depends on the snake itself, my corn could care less if she is handled a lot or a little, my python prefers intermittant handling sessions.(Though he is rapidly calming down into a "lap anske" Also I have a hide box in their cages and if they are in there they are NOT handled,(Unless the is an emergancy) basiucally I want them to be in partial control of whether they want to be handled or not.(Wether they grasp this is up for debate.) When it comes to baby snakes then yes you can handle them too much, basically a half hour three times a week is sufficient to tame them down. For babies once a week is plenty.

Others will give you there advice as well.

*In my opinion* this is where corns beat balls as they are more forgiving of mistakes in over/under handling, though since *I have never had a ball*I cannot say this with 100% certainty.


----------



## Mettle

I handle my snakes once a week. Sometimes twice - not this isn't usual. That's it. I don't have issues with any of them not being handleable or being stressed due to over handling as far as I can tell...


----------



## eddyhead

Mettle said:


> I handle my snakes once a week. Sometimes twice - not this isn't usual. That's it. I don't have issues with any of them not being handleable or being stressed due to over handling as far as I can tell...


How Long? do you hold them? I just dont want to over handle


----------



## dark FrOsT

my ball python has never touched a F/T or pre killed rodent ever he was off food 2 months at least and nothing. every other snake eats them no worries. corns should never have that problem. as for over handling it can be done but the more you handle them the less they will stress out about it over time, start with a few mins here and there and work your way up. sometimes its a long and bloody process cause some species take time to just let you do whatever with them. others like a corn just dont care, also when handling try and make it as stress free for the snake as possiable. try and think as if your a branch or guide for snake and it should just do its thing. *important * just make sure when you first get your snake to give it time to adjust to its new home it most likely had a long trip before it got home with you.


----------



## Mettle

I was going to mention that... For the first week, at least, don't handle.

As for how LONG I take my snakes out for, it depends.

My carpet python is go-go-go so I was to really pay attention and focus everything on him. My cornsnake is small but relatively docile for a cornsnake (he gets it from his dad) so he's not too bad compared to some that never stop for a second. My boa is placid as all hell... Simply because of all this the boa gets the most time out, the cornsnake and carpet python relatively less. My boa, I think, really likes to be out and just chill wrapped around my arm or something. Like I said - docile, docile, docile.

I wouldn't honestly stress too much about everything. The more you stress and build anxiety over everything the more likely you are to make a stupid mistake over it. I think you're showing one of the best traits here - and that's genuine interest in the animal that you're about to acquire. So, you have one of the main features of owning a snake going for you.


----------



## eddyhead

Ok so heres an updat on my snake adventure....

i will most likely not be getting my snake this weekend like i told you all, had somethings (collge) that came up money wise and dont feel its wise to be putting more money out right now. but if my tax return check comes well thats a diff story. so if not this weekend it wont be untill May 17th, the next reptile expo by me. and im almost decided on a Boa, i've talked to many breeders and owners and have held many of them (including Full grown males and females) and i've fallen in love with them.

I will keep you all updated

Zack


----------

